
Feedback before applying - sotero
Posted late last night but decided to delete and try in the morning but i wanted to see if my github profile (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;soterox) who be enough to get an intern, apprenticeship, or junior role as ruby on rails developer. At the moment there is only to projects in my github And one is not finish, i do have a michael hartl project I haven&#x27;t uploaded yet but i would like to get feed back on if i should upload more or add more features or do you think i might have a chance of be accept. Chicago area or remote would be ideally
======
sh87
I am a developer, though not a ruby dev. Based on my experience, one hack to
increase your chances is to have a targeted relevant project on Github. So,
for e.g if you are applying to an e-commerce shop, have a simple e-commerce
project on github. Then when you are applying to a similar shop, you can
fork/mod it to make it more relevant. If you know their market, you can then
share some ideas you may have that will have a positive impact on their
website, performance, market penetration, SEO, whatever. Screenshots and
videos will just make them melt.

~~~
sotero
Thanks, thats really a great advice

------
sotero
________________________*

 __1 of the 2 project is a pinterest clone deployed to heroku that uses
features like devise and alittle bootstrap that allows people to upload images
with written descriptions about that image

 __Next project is an incomplete file cabinet at that is currently put on hold
while i finish Michael Hartl project.

\---My main focus for building these apps where to gain a better understanding
of rails which is why I did not spend time with styling.

------
bsvalley
My only advise would be to find 1-2 sentences that would explain exactly what
you've built. I would post it here on HN to get the feedback you want. I would
also mention these sentences in your application. "This is why you should hire
me", rather than here is the code I wrote. Most of the hiring process is about
understanding the candidate.

That's my only advise.. we all know how to code.

~~~
sotero
I appreciate your advice, with that said can you take a look at my new comment
and let me know what you think. I didnt include the "why you should hire me
part" though

